# For those wanting to exchange 16G for 32G: Here is the dirt!



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

*If you purchased your iPhone 4 from the apple store, your in luck. *The carrier exchange policy states that you must adhere to these 2 conditions. talk less than 30 minutes and return item under 30 days. 

If its an upgrade, you have to go to your carrier, if its a new activation, like mine, then you go to APPLE. :clap:

If you purchased from APPLE, their store warranty supersedes the carrier warranty. The APPLE store will allow you to exchange a 16G for a 32 G as long as its within 30 days. (or is it 15, not sure). it will take about 45 minutes. APPLE has to cancel the transaction and re-enter your new phone as a purchase, remove the sim from the old phone and insert it in the 32G, and call the carrier to straighten it all out. 

SO there you have it.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sweet! Now here's hoping they get decnt stocks of the 32 in stock in less than 30 days.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm going to sound like a real fuddy duddy here, but I honestly can't stand when folks buy something KNOWING that they're going to return it shortly to get the one they really wanted. Apple now has to ship it back to their department and redo the packaging and such, removing one more from the market that someone who actually wanted to keep it can buy it.

Obviously there's some extenuating circumstances, but on the overall I think it's not fair to those who want to just buy it and keep it. What's even the point? Just so you can say you got an iPhone, play it with and return it?


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have never had a mobile phone before. So I did not know what type of user I would become. Now I know and I want the 32G. If I can exchange my 16G for a 32G, then ....
*
THUNDERBIRDS ARE GO! *


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

In all honesty I hadn't made my mind up one way or the other until I got in store and was more or less resigned to getting whatever was in stock... That said after actually using it I'm finding it much more cramped than my 16 gb 3G was... I have no idea why... It might be just that I'm using it more... But I think it's a combination of more apps and pictures and video taking up more space. And more music... All that said even my 64 gb iPad can seem cramped at times mainly because I sync movies and tv shows to it too... I don't use video on the iPhone with the exception of YouTube.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

I love how my 16GB iPhone 4 has 10 more GB than my year 2000 iBook. Crazy!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Does nobody but me know how to make a smart playlist that will give you, let's say 1000 fresh songs every time you sync? Do you really REALLY need more than 1000 fresh songs before your next battery recharge? That's about, what, 2GB of space, maybe 3GB? About 3.5 DAYS of continuous 24/7 no repeat music before the battery goes flat, that takes maybe a whole minute to refresh? You can't manage with that small an amount of music between chargings, even if it means loads more room for videos, photos, apps etc?

Really?

Just curious ...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Really?
> 
> Just curious ...


I'm with you; why in the world do you need to bring an extra 16G of music with you everywhere you go? Because you may want to listen to the 15.5G of music you haven't heard in 3 years because u grew tired of the music.

Personally this is taking advantage of of a policy intended for other use. I suspect one day, Apple will change this policy to stop the abuse.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

chas_m said:


> Does nobody but me know how to make a smart playlist that will give you, let's say 1000 fresh songs every time you sync? Do you really REALLY need more than 1000 fresh songs before your next battery recharge? That's about, what, 2GB of space, maybe 3GB? About 3.5 DAYS of continuous 24/7 no repeat music before the battery goes flat, that takes maybe a whole minute to refresh? You can't manage with that small an amount of music between chargings, even if it means loads more room for videos, photos, apps etc?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Just curious ...



Definitely agree with this. I've never understood the people who bought 160gig iPods either. I know for my purposes 8 gigs typically will handle enough music, plus podcasts. The fact they are now making the iPhones bigger for the sake of new and improved is moot to me. I'd prefer to pay less for an 8GB. Though I'm not the type of user who watches video on the go. I could see needing higher capacity on the iPad as it truly is a media consumption device.


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

As someone who actually wants, and is trying to get, a 16GB iPhone, I find it very frustrating that someone would buy one, with the intention to return it once a 32GB model came in.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

You misunderstand! That was never my intention. But I down loaded 50 apps. I subscribe to a site that reviews free apps everyday. As I started using the apps and functions of the phone, I figure I do not want to run out of space. But I figure, I am future proofing myself. Who knows what apps or tech will be available in the future. I want to be able to handle that, so its 32G for me.

I do not load all my music on my iPhone. I have 1 song on it. I do not want to put my music or vids on it. I have my music on a flash drive which plays in my car.

If you feel this is not fair, then you need to change capitalist. Its first come, first serve and I was one of the first ones!


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

> As someone who actually wants, and is trying to get, a 16GB iPhone, I find it very frustrating that someone would buy one, with the intention to return it once a 32GB model came in.


I think you're right. But I also have to admit not being quite sure about which one to get based on availability. A 32GB unlocked is a hell-of-a lotta money for a phone but at the same time, you might as well if you can get it. A 16GB depending on how much media you have is fine but could feel cramped soon...but is more available as I understand it. People who just plain want one either way just to have one are more likely to exchange theirs, right? So I'm using this perpetual stock shortage time to really think about it.


----------



## AndrewClarke (Nov 23, 2007)

Asherek said:


> I'm going to sound like a real fuddy duddy here, but I honestly can't stand when folks buy something KNOWING that they're going to return it shortly to get the one they really wanted. Apple now has to ship it back to their department and redo the packaging and such, removing one more from the market that someone who actually wanted to keep it can buy it.
> 
> Obviously there's some extenuating circumstances, but on the overall I think it's not fair to those who want to just buy it and keep it. What's even the point? Just so you can say you got an iPhone, play it with and return it?


I'm 100% with you. Buying something when you intend to return it usually (but not always) goes against the idea behind the return policy.

- Andrew.


----------



## AndrewClarke (Nov 23, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I'm with you; why in the world do you need to bring an extra 16G of music with you everywhere you go? Because you may want to listen to the 15.5G of music you haven't heard in 3 years because u grew tired of the music.


For me the usage is videos and apps. Currently on my iPad and iPhone I have Navigon MobileNavigator for both Europe and North America. That's about 3.5GB of space right there. Throw in a few videos for my toddler, a bunch of photos, and there's really no space left for music at all. I bought the 32GB iPad but I kinda wish I'd bought the 64. I'm definitely holding out for the 32GB iPhone 4.

- Andrew.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Deathlok2001 said:


> If you feel this is not fair, then you need to change capitalist. Its first come, first serve and I was one of the first ones!


Sure, but we also have freedom of speech and I'm entirely within my right to express that I dislike people being total jerks by doing this.

First come, first serve is fine, but Apple really should have prevented people from returning their iPhones unless there was a manufacturing defect with the phone, due the low stock levels in general. Every phone being returned = they have to send it back and get it repackaged, etc. On the same line, they really should have only allowed folks to buy 1 per person.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

It was an HONEST mistake DAMNIT! Now I have a window to get the 32G, I am going to take it!!!!! 

The universe is telling me to get the 32G! :clap:


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Does nobody but me know how to make a smart playlist that will give you, let's say 1000 fresh songs every time you sync?


How is this done automatically??

I've got the smart playlists but unfortunately the iPhone syncs up the same songs (from each smart playlist) each time. There is no "autofill" function for the iPhone (like my iPods have).

Therefore I have to refresh my smart playlists manually each time I want new music. I wish they would refresh automatically when I sync my iPhone. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## chos3n (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. 

I got the 16GB and wanted to exchange it for the 32GB model. Problem is... you have to wait to stock to exchange and also, you have to do it in 14 days. I went to the Apple Store today to do it, and guess what! You have to do the line AGAIN to exchange your phone. Not worth 6 hours again of my time.

I have currently 800 songs, 55 Apps, TomTom Alaska/Canada and I have 6.5 GB left. I will survive.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not surprised in the least that you would have to line up again... Actually I think that's the only fair way to do it while stock is still limited... That said are you sure about the 14 days? My recipt clearly shows a return date 30 days from purchase... So I'd think you'd have that long... If only to avoid a full return...


----------



## chos3n (Jun 10, 2010)

Paul82 said:


> I'm not surprised in the least that you would have to line up again... Actually I think that's the only fair way to do it while stock is still limited... That said are you sure about the 14 days? My recipt clearly shows a return date 30 days from purchase... So I'd think you'd have that long... If only to avoid a full return...


Actually it could be that but I do know for sure she said less then 30 minutes usage (Phone).


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

the 30 minutes usage is ONLY if purchased directly from a carrier. APPLE's warranty supersedes the carriers stipulations.

I spoke to APPLE about this and the carrier. I am way over my 30 minutes and APPLE will still exchange my 16G as long as I am within the 30 days return.


----------



## chos3n (Jun 10, 2010)

I talked with the manager and she said that she needs to contact rogers to see the phone usage. 

If you bought it unlocked it could be the case. But I did an hardware upgrade. And technically with a new activation you still go through the carrier.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok, my example is a brand new activation. It is not unlocked. THATS WHY APPLE will exchange the phone. if it was an upgrade on a plan, then the carrier stipulations would apple. ( less than 30 minutes and within 30 days)


----------



## chos3n (Jun 10, 2010)

Deathlok2001 said:


> Ok, my example is a brand new activation. It is not unlocked. THATS WHY APPLE will exchange the phone. if it was an upgrade on a plan, then the carrier stipulations would apple. ( less than 30 minutes and within 30 days)


So you still get it through a carrier. Upgrades and new activation comes to the same thing. The only logical thin is the unlocked phone has it's apple product and they will honor it. 

I would double check that before putting your hope high.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the 30 days was an extension to the normal return policy for phones for apple as it was announced at the press conference addressing the annetna issue, where they also announced te free case program. In this case I would think usage would not apply as if you have barely used the phone you won't know how affected by the issue you are...


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

I did double check. I bought the device from APPLE, so their warranty is the one in play.


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

Asherek said:


> I'm going to sound like a real fuddy duddy here, but I honestly can't stand when folks buy something KNOWING that they're going to return it shortly to get the one they really wanted. Apple now has to ship it back to their department and redo the packaging and such, removing one more from the market that someone who actually wanted to keep it can buy it.
> 
> Obviously there's some extenuating circumstances, but on the overall I think it's not fair to those who want to just buy it and keep it. What's even the point? Just so you can say you got an iPhone, play it with and return it?


That's how I feel too. And more then just re-do the packaging because now it's used. It's just as bad as people who buy something and then return it because they used it for whatever they wanted and don't need it anymore.
And something like this makes it even worse:"If you feel this is not fair, then you need to change capitalist. Its first come, first serve and I was one of the first ones!".
So now you are saying that it's OK for people to take whatever they can get and return it later for what they really wanted just because they were the first to get it. Come on. You either take whatever is offered to you or hold out until you get what you actually want. And then people get upset with the way exchange policies work. It sounded like you had a good reason for exchanging it until you said that:lmao:.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

You should be thanking me. I am actually doing people that do not have a iPhone 4 but want one a favour. APPLE will take my 16G back and repackage it, then sell it as a refur. So someone that might not get an iPhone 4 due to the price point can now get one.

So there you have it! I am helping out those have nots!


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I'm with you; why in the world do you need to bring an extra 16G of music with you everywhere you go? Because you may want to listen to the 15.5G of music you haven't heard in 3 years because u grew tired of the music.
> 
> Personally this is taking advantage of of a policy intended for other use. I suspect one day, Apple will change this policy to stop the abuse.


let's hope they change the 2 per customer rule at the same time....should be limited to 1.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

The extra storage is not for music. Its for apps, which you probably do want to be able to bring with you, and its for taking movies at 720P. I'm going to be getting a 32GB model for those reasons. I only really bring along about 2-3GB of music, and I don't regularly swap it out during a sync. 720P video uses up a lot of storage, very quickly, and combined with the 2-3GB used by the OS, 2-3 GB of music, and 4-5GB of apps, I would be looking at having 5 GB or so left to take pictures or video, and I think its a little low. It will also be potentially bring a better resale price in two years or so. I won't be buying a 16GB unit, just directly to a 32GB unit. 

The question is not "Do you need 32GB of storage?" but more "do you think you may need more than 16GB of storage", as there is nothing in between. if there were a 24GB unit, I'd be happy with that.

Kostas


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

mixedup said:


> let's hope they change the 2 per customer rule at the same time....should be limited to 1.


This. All the 2 per customer rule is doing right now is fueling the price gouging market.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Deathlok2001 said:


> You should be thanking me. I am actually doing people that do not have a iPhone 4 but want one a favour. APPLE will take my 16G back and repackage it, then sell it as a refur. So someone that might not get an iPhone 4 due to the price point can now get one.
> 
> So there you have it! I am helping out those have nots!


Sorry, but it doesn't work like that. I understand your reasons from earlier in the thread, but this is a silly justification if you're being serious. 

Repackaging and reselling takes a long time to do for a company like Apple. What you've done is prevented someone who actually wanted an iPhone from getting one on the same day that you did.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Deathlok2001 said:


> You should be thanking me. I am actually doing people that do not have a iPhone 4 but want one a favour. APPLE will take my 16G back and repackage it, then sell it as a refur. So someone that might not get an iPhone 4 due to the price point can now get one.
> 
> So there you have it! I am helping out those have nots!


I really hope you are joking with this comment. When has Apple EVER sold a refurbished iPhone? The answer, never. The carriers have when the new model is about to be released, but never Apple - not with iPhones.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

KMPhotos said:


> I really hope you are joking with this comment. When has Apple EVER sold a refurbished iPhone? The answer, never. The carriers have when the new model is about to be released, but never Apple - not with iPhones.


umm where do you think the carriers get refurbished stock from? ... Apple


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

No I am not joking. You should be thanking me for my magnanimous attempts here.... out of the goodness of my heart I am going to stand in the line yet again to give up my 16G for a 32G. Some have not is going to benefit.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> I really hope you are joking with this comment. When has Apple EVER sold a refurbished iPhone? The answer, never. The carriers have when the new model is about to be released, but never Apple - not with iPhones.


Apple sold refurbed 2G iPhones from the US Apple store for a while. Now they ship the refurbed/returned phones to the carriers. AT&T sells refurbed iPhones a LOT. So does Telus.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> Apple sold refurbed 2G iPhones from the US Apple store for a while. Now they ship the refurbed/returned phones to the carriers. AT&T sells refurbed iPhones a LOT. So does Telus.


Yes, but as I said, not until well into the release. We are not talking a couple months here. I'm talking maybe 9-10 months into the phones cycle.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Deathlok2001 said:


> No I am not joking. You should be thanking me for my magnanimous attempts here.... out of the goodness of my heart I am going to stand in the line yet again to give up my 16G for a 32G. Some have not is going to benefit.


In a couple of month's time, maybe. Apple is going to ship that back to their factory where they will have to run tests on it, clean it, re-seal it and ship it back. Again, sorry man, but you're not doing anyone any favours here.

You have your reasons for exchanging (which is fine), but this justification is just beyond silly.


----------



## tudorjd (Dec 11, 2007)

32 gigs is a reasonable amount of space, given the capabilities of the iPhone 4. 
Podcasts, 720 video, Apps, Music, Movies, TV etc etc etc... if you are a "heavy iphone user", 32 gigs works, 16 -notsomuch.

As for everyone who lined up for 32 GIGs but "settled" on a 16 with the evil plan of returning it ASAP, you were a waste of my time. I waited in line for you to be activated, and now you are headed back to the Apple store make more people wait. It's sad that return policies are taken advantage of, because we all appreciate the peace of mind knowing that we can return any given product for a variety of legit reasons. Next launch I'm sure my iPhone purchase will have more restrictions on returns and upgrades, because so many people took 16s, knowing they would return them for more space when supply came in. 

I hate Rogers for not allowing more than 30 minutes of talk time on any returned phone. I feel that it's a VERY small window of actual product use/review. (especially with antenna issues to test!!) After this launch, and reading these posts, I think Rogers actually took the right path on this one. Stop wasting everyone's time, and stop giving companies like Rogers and Apple fantastic reasons to get WAY tougher on returns.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

Before I got my 3GS, I was contemplating on getting either the 16GB or 32GB. I was leaning more towards the 32GB as I was worried about running out of space. But then I got a really good deal on the 16GB that I couldn't pass up. Now after almost a year, almost 200 apps, a crap load of pics and video, and over 8 hours of music, I still have about 10GB left. Unless I try and make a point of filling my phone to capacity, I don't think I'd ever need more than 16GB. I can't see it being any different for me with the iPhone 4. Even taking hi-res videos and pics, I don't plan on holding them on my phone. Even now, whenever I take pics or videos, I'm syncing/backing them up to my computer when I get home. So I can delete pics and videos that I don't need or want to hold on to on my phone.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

Its first come, first serve. I was first so i got served. Fair has nothing to do with it. I lined up, i got mine. What part of that do you not understand?

Now I am going to exchange for a 32G. The fact that some think this is silly is just stupid! Its called capitalist baby, look it up!


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Deathlok2001 said:


> Its first come, first serve. I was first so i got served. Fair has nothing to do with it. I lined up, i got mine. What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> Now I am going to exchange for a 32G. The fact that some think this is silly is just stupid! Its called capitalist baby, look it up!


You wanting to exchange your phone for a 32G isn't silly, but it does make you look like a jerk (at least from the context of what you have posted here on the forums). I obviously only know you from what I've read so far, so it's not an observation on you as a person.

But again, as you said, it's capitalist, so your entitlement. What IS silly are some of your justifications that you've been posting on this thread (i.e. going to make it easier for someone who wants a 16G to get one). That's the only thing that's actually silly here.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

I totally disagree. I am helping out a fellow mac dude. They will thank me when the refurs come online. Than all of a sudden its all good. I am doing this out of the goodness of my heart! You should thank me!


----------

